#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-10-04
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-se-mote to: LoCo-möte 12/10 kl. 20.30 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Möte/ | Läs mötesriktlinjerna innan mötet.
<HakanS> !topic
